# Best weight for truck bed?



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I need to add weight to my son's F150 truck bed. In that rain yesterday he said he couldn't get traction in turns when starting from a stop light. I'm not concerned about scratches, but I don't want anything that could damage front wall of bed on a hard stop.


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

does it need new tires? if not.....


put a piece of wood bout 1/2 inch worth behind the gas pedal


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I'd vote for a few bags of "play sand" from Lowes/HD. Heavy, compact, won't scratch up anything, and if you get in a wreck, I figure the plastic bag will probably burst, so you won't have a missile flying out of your truck.

Also - in the walls of the bed of my F150('10) and my last F150 ('97) there were some notches behind the wheel well where you could fit a 2x4 across the bed. You need to cut it to a tight (1/16") fit and put about a 1" chamfer on the bottom. use this as a bed divider, and put the sand bags behind it, so the sand will stay put.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Jerry-rigged said:


> I'd vote for a few bags of "play sand" from Lowes/HD. Heavy, compact, won't scratch up anything, and if you get in a wreck, I figure the plastic bag will probably burst, so you won't have a missile flying out of your truck.
> 
> Also - in the walls of the bed of my F150('10) and my last F150 ('97) there were some notches behind the wheel well where you could fit a 2x4 across the bed. You need to cut it to a tight (1/16") fit and put about a 1" chamfer on the bottom. use this as a bed divider, and put the sand bags behind it, so the sand will stay put.


Thanks. I'll try a few bags of sand.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bags of sand stink- they get moldy, but other than that work okay. I currently have some tractor weights in the bed of my truck. Probably not the best as far as safety, but unless I flip, they should stay put.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

saw a young man impaled by a crow bar that was in the back of his truck before he was rear ended .. If you put something in the bed secure it well ..


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

FLAT FISHY said:


> saw a young man impaled by a crow bar that was in the back of his truck before he was rear ended .. If you put something in the bed secure it well ..


X100

Had a buddy up north get in a pretty bad accident. He would have gotten away uninjured, except the 10 bags of sand in the bed beat the hell out of him when they came through the rear window.

Unless the tires are in bad condition, there is no other reason a truck can't get traction in the rain other than the driver is taking off too fast.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Jerry-rigged said:


> *Also - in the walls of the bed of my F150('10) and my last F150 ('97) there were some notches behind the wheel well where you could fit a 2x4 across the bed. *


It (F150 '04) does have this, so I am going to cut a 2x and put tractor weights between it and tailgate.



SaltyTX said:


> Bags of sand stink- they get moldy, but other than that work okay. I currently have some tractor weights in the bed of my truck. Probably not the best as far as safety, but unless I flip, they should stay put.


Where can I get tractor weights or 4' of steel like railroad track?



FLAT FISHY said:


> saw a young man impaled by a crow bar that was in the back of his truck before he was rear ended .. If you put something in the bed secure it well ..


Ouch! I thought about that but I though it would be a little harsh to say in my initial post, "so my son or other kid doesn't get impaled". 

Thanks all!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Tennif Shoe said:


> does it need new tires? if not.....
> 
> put a piece of wood bout 1/2 inch worth behind the gas pedal


+1
any unloaded pickup will spin out on wet pavement because of a heavy right foot.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*I am gonna kinda disagree with couple of you....*

I have a '01 F150 long bed, reg cab....and there is very little weight on the back end. On slick, wet pavement, they will spin out with just moderate (normal) pressure on the pedal.

I have considered strapping down a couple of bags of concrete to the rear tie down "hoops".

A long bed, reg cab is pretty "squrrilly" on wet pavement. You guys with the double cabs probably haven't had this problem.

Later
R3F


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

try taking off in second gear.works for me.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

well I guess you f-150 guys need a reason to spin out. good fer ya.
yall prolly not real happy acct of lack of rain.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Weight*

Take the lead out of his foot and put it in bed of truck...cva34


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Ease up on the pedal.. I drive an '11 F250 Diesel and when the turbo spools up, gobbs of torque and well, you have to take it easy (i.e. SMART!) in rain, gravel, etc.. 

Assuming he's open differential and probably has some "OK" tires - I know those streets in Houston can be unbelievably slick after a light shower, but... It's all in the driver. I used to love peeling out at 40 MPH with those slick roads (how I didn't get into wrecks is beyond me). 

A couple of 50 lb plastic bags of sand can help but don't rob Peter to pay Paul because weight can sacrifice economy, handling and increases wear on the tires/components (granted only talking 100 lbs here).


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Red3Fish said:


> I have a '01 F150 long bed, reg cab....and there is very little weight on the back end. On slick, wet pavement, they will spin out with just moderate (normal) pressure on the pedal.
> 
> I have considered strapping down a couple of bags of concrete to the rear tie down "hoops".
> 
> ...


Yes. This is a STX regular cab and when is doesn't rain for awhile there is a lot of oil on the streets which slicks-up in a light rain. He has good tires but they have a very flat profile.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

block up some black plastic in a frame of 2X4's and pour a load of wet concrete in it back by the tailgate 


make it so the fenders will stop forward movement


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Added weight will help but the problem may not go away without getting a different tire pattern (maybe a softer rubber, better traction rating) and a little less on the gas pedal esp on curves! Don't just cover up the symptoms, correct the causes.


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a rubber floor mat that is a little over 1/2" thick that I use in my bed. It adds the weight you are looking for and also makes a great bed mat. You would need to buy to to totally cover the bed but in my opinion worth every penny. You can purchase them at Tractor Supply. 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/equine/horse-stalls-accessories/rubber-matting/royal-mat-rubber-horse-stall-mat-4-ft-x-6-ft--2219003


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

I have around 25% tread on my KM2 mud terrains and the traction in the rain is outrageously horrible. Most any pressure to the gas a few minutes into a light rain and they will spin. I know it's dangerous but I placed my spare tire in my bed for a few weeks and tied it down. Ride and traction is much better.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> I need to add weight to my son's F150 truck bed. In that rain yesterday he said he couldn't get traction in turns when starting from a stop light. I'm not concerned about scratches, but I don't want anything that could damage front wall of bed on a hard stop.


I bet there's not a another 18-24 year old that gets traction when it's wet (you don't remember that age???


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

topwatrout said:


> I have around 25% tread on my KM2 mud terrains and the traction in the rain is outrageously horrible. Most any pressure to the gas a few minutes into a light rain and they will spin. I know it's dangerous but I placed my spare tire in my bed for a few weeks and tied it down. Ride and traction is much better.


Where do you normally keep it? Most trucks I have seen have it mounted right under the bed anyways.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

What about puttiing a toolbox on it? Tools, tow strap, chains, high lift jack, etc. will add the weight that you need.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Get some plate steel and have it bolted/welded to the frame. Doesn't take up any room in the bed and is always there. Will give a better ride, too. Also, look at tires like the Yokohama Geolander HTS (051) tires. They have great wet traction.


----------



## TexasTshirt (Jun 29, 2008)

Just tell him to slow down. Take off like you would on a wet boat ramp. Unless he likes being one of those guys.......


----------



## TrophyFish'n (May 5, 2005)

*Auto Locking Differential would solve your problem*

I had the same problem myself with an 03 Silverado (4.8l v8). Normal to slow acceleration in the rain from a stop would likely spin a tire. I bought an 05 silverado (5.3Lv8) with auto locking rear differential and literally it's like night and day difference in the rain. It's well worth the money to get the locking differential even if you don't tow anything just for preventing this issue alone.

I'll never go back to a regular differential on a truck.


----------

